# Isle of skye outer hebrides



## adrian horgan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all, we are soon about to embark on long journey from Cheshire to Skye and Lewis, following on from my previous post about wild camping spots on Lewis i am just looking for advice on the general 'rule of thumb ' about motorhome wild camping in these locations, we are not keen on staying on sites for the full break and although Scotland has different rules on access and all things wild, how easy is it to find good spots, is it that simple or is it a more complex issue than just pull up where you feel like, any info would be much appreciated, thanks, Ade


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 7, 2012)

It really is that easy Ade, on the west coast anyway.....providing you don't cause an obstruction or block access to farm gates etc. Freedom to roam across private land in Scotland only extends to walkers and cyclists though and not motorised vehicles.


----------



## adrian horgan (Jul 7, 2012)

*thanks*



Rubbertramp said:


> It really is that easy Ade, on the west coast anyway.....providing you don't cause an obstruction or block access to farm gates etc. Freedom to roam across private land in Scotland only extends to walkers and cyclists though and not motorised vehicles.


Hi and thanks for that, i just didnt want to be parking up somewhere and being woken up in early hours being asked to move, not allowed etc, i want to respect the Scottish access code and not upset anyone or give wild going  motorhome  owners a bad name so just wanted an idea of etiquette in the matter, many thanks


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Jul 7, 2012)

There is a handy site at Uig for the ferry if you are going that way?

And for goodness sake dinna miss out on Harris. 

Pilotewanderers


----------



## Jacana851 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Western Isles*

Hi- Just visited the Outer Hebrides and at Tarbert we were even told about one fab spot that motorhomes use for wilding by the local tourist office so I take that as being a definate OK for us to wild. The lady in the tourst office just wanted to make sure we did not need facilities as she says most tourists seem to want electric hook up etc etc (that particular wilding spot was already on the POI database).
Less facilities on Lewis that on Barra and Uists (ie free access to  CDP and water points) but wilding spots plentiful. I agree -visit Harris -far more scenic than Lewis. On the road through North Harris heading to Lewis there are endless good spots to wild camp- most not marked as POI's.


----------



## campervanyogi (Jul 7, 2012)

*We're going too*

Hi we are heading that way too from Stoke/Cheshire Border. We've been all around the coast of Scotland and Skye but this will be our first trip to Lewis & Harris...can't wait to see the Callanish.
We've never had problems finding spots to stay any where in Scotland and never been bothered by anyone, apart from the usual oh so funny horn beeping!! In fact its hard to find a quiet spot where there aren't other wild campers


----------



## cedas (Jul 7, 2012)

If in doubt - ask permission.  We were on the outer isles about a month ago - it was fantastic - we had glorious weather.  One night we camped near a little jetty - we asked the fishermen if they minded - would we be in their way etc.  No problem - they even gave us some freshly caught crab for our dinner.  

I think the outer isles are a bit more welcoming than Skye for wild camping motorhomes.  When you go up to the Callenish area - take a detour and do a trip to the reconstructed iron age house at Bosta on Great Bernera (there is a bridge - drive right to the top of the island).  And don't forget to visit Dun Carloway - the little visitor centre is very good.

On Skye - please note that on POIs of wild camps from this site - Neist Point is listed .  There is now a sign (recent) saying overnight camping is not allowed.  It may seem a bit mean - but certain visitors were very disrespectful - 'abusing' some privately owned sheds up there .  (Let's just say there are no public loos anywhere around)  It is always the way, isn't it?  A few idiots spoil things for the well behaved majority.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 7, 2012)

cedas said:


> On Skye - please note that on POIs of wild camps from this site - Neist Point is listed .  There is now a sign (recent) saying overnight camping is not allowed.  It may seem a bit mean - but certain visitors were very disrespectful - 'abusing' some privately owned sheds up there .



The POI on the database is not for the car park. The POI marks off road parking a little distance from the point itself, and hopefully is still suitable ...


----------



## adrian horgan (Jul 8, 2012)

*thanks*

Hi, thats great, just what i wanted to hear, thanks for the info, i can get started on looking at o/s maps now


----------



## Clutha (Jul 9, 2012)

*Skye wild camping*

We had no hassles wild camping on Skye on our (1st) recent holiday.
We stopped on the shores of Loch Slapin and at Trumpan Church. 
On the way up we also had a night on the shores of Loch Morar.


----------



## adrian horgan (Jul 13, 2012)

*hi*



Pilotewanderers said:


> There is a handy site at Uig for the ferry if you are going that way?
> 
> And for goodness sake dinna miss out on Harris.
> 
> Pilotewanderers



Hi, thanks for the Harris tip, just been looking at images of the coast, i have traveled all over the world and dont think that i have seen beaches on a par with Harris ( some of them probably warmer though ! ) cheers
 ps any more tips on where to stay on Harris


----------

